# Our TTS has landed!!!



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Hopefully going for a look this afternoon.

However........due to a few unexpected circumstances, it's hanging in the balance whether or not we can still have it.    Going to be a long weekend ahead of us making decisions I think.

P.S. Hi again by the way, sorry for the absence!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Thought you'd fallen off the edge of the world,loads of posts and then .............................................................
Hope the TTS is what you expect it to be.


----------



## ses (May 18, 2008)

Hey,

please make MANY MANY PICS ... mine will look exactly like yours!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Poor you, here's some other poor souls car.
Really dont like it. Sorry.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this not the same old story of can we afford it or not, until I see it on your drive I don't really believe you, sorry


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: Ah mate, glad you're still around with your bouncing tits, still trying to figure out if you're the left one or right one though?? :roll:

I will indeed show you a picture on my drive as soon as we pick it up. Not so much a case of 'can we afford it', more a case of 'are we being a bit mad spending Â£39k on an Audi?' and other personal issues that are really none of your business. :-*

Yes, we're getting it. It is stunning. And we took one of the demos for a quick test drive, and absolutely loved it. No question in our minds any more. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

carly said:


> still trying to figure out if you're the left one or right one though??


I would think if you were trying just to insult someone, they would be a right tit. Being a left tit just isn't funny or that insulting.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

RMTT said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > still trying to figure out if you're the left one or right one though??
> ...


You're right, thanks for the advice.

P.S. I wouldn't normally insult anyone... I just get enough from this guy ya know? One of the reasons I've been away from here in the first place. Pretty fed up with it. :roll:


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Stop it. If i go drive one will only end up buying it so i will have to stay away...

i am going to hold out for the A5 cab i think....


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Jace said:


> Stop it. If i go drive one will only end up buying it so i will have to stay away...
> 
> i am going to hold out for the A5 cab i think....


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

carly said:


> :
> . Not so much a case of 'can we afford it', more a case of 'are we being a bit mad spending Â£39k on an Audi?'


Glad it's not just me that goes through these emotions, mine hasn't even been built yet and I'm already questioning my decision but am fairly sure I will have it when it arrives all dependant on my forthcoming test drive.

39K crikey did you tick every box ?

Pics


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Spin said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


Do you know, it's been so long since we ordered it, and have had so much sh*t happening to me in the meantime, that I can't even remember all the options we specced! Link at the bottom of my sig. Technically it was Â£38,975 or something like that.

I didn't have anything with me to take pics, we just went to the dealer on my lunch hour. They'd parked it out front for us with the roof down, nice sight to arrive to!!


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Lucky Guy, enjoy 8)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Gal, actually!


----------



## zbe (Jan 30, 2008)

It seems I managed to tick at least one more box as topped Â£40k on mine. Went through exactly the same should I/shouldn't I thing about a month ago. Too late to worry about it now as I pick it up tomorrow.

I'll post pictures by the weekend, very similar to the one above but with 19" wheels.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

19" wheels looked stunning too, had those on the demo model we drove today.

We wanted to add Sat Nav which would've tipped it over 40k, but spent too long dithering over it!


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

I've just amended my order to include 19" RS4 alloys and now I'm thinking I should have gone for the 5 spoke TTS specific !!! :evil:

I'm really not fond of advance ordering its so much easier being impulsive, from memory mines coming out a shade over Â£35K with GSM, Paint, isofix & mentioned 19" wheels, I'm now deliberating over cruise control which I used fairly regularly on the TT, Grrrrr it's driving me nuts and still 3 months to go


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope you get it and enjoy it Carly, looks great (mine's the same but a coupe).

New car may be just the thing and the price will soon disappear when you drive it for the first time!

I can't tell you how many times I've changed my mind on ordering this car...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Spin said:


> I've just amended my order to include 19" RS4 alloys and now I'm thinking I should have gone for the 5 spoke TTS specific !!! :evil:
> 
> I'm really not fond of advance ordering its so much easier being impulsive, from memory mines coming out a shade over Â£35K with GSM, Paint, isofix & mentioned 19" wheels, I'm now deliberating over cruise control which I used fairly regularly on the TT, Grrrrr it's driving me nuts and still 3 months to go


Our salesman preferred the TTS specific ones for that reason - you'll only get them on the TTS. Plus, like I said, they did look fantastic! And was also really pleased with how the DRLs looked, caught a glimpse of them in the reflection of the showroom window as we drove back in, very nice indeed. Also, the silver mirrors - in my opinion - gel really well withthe rest of the car, instead of sticking out like a sore thumb as I'd feared.

The black/red leather just pulled the whole thing together too. It was perfect.


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

Lucky Gal


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Carly:

Is that you in that picture....

good god I love this forum..


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Nice motor Carly...what you got at the moment?

S


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

A Citroen C2 VTS HDi!!! :lol: It was our 'affordable' car when we sold the old TT and bought a house back in October. Gotta give it credit, it's been a great little car and cheap as chips to run... but looking forward to having a TT again immensely!


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

nice.

bet your excited....

i just dont know what to do with the rising fuel costs. i am not sure i can justify the extra power for small trips to work and back...15mile round trip a day. Mine cost 35k with all the little option boxes ticked in the end.
I have priced up a TTs cab with the same bits and its 38k....

thninkg of holding off for now. might sell mine in august and wait to see what happens...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

We're keeping hold of the Citroen for a runaround so we can afford to save the Audi for weekends and trips away.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah good idea.

My GF has a 170tdi 2006 A3-sline-Q

I will probably use that when I sell mine. (She never uses it and olny bought one after she had driven mine a week after i got it from Audi.)

Like the idea of the TDi TT but lets face it Carly it wont make THAT sound on gear change from the S-Tronic.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I've yet to experience the S-Tronic! The demo we tried today was a manual. Gutted we couldn't give our own one a blast, but they hadn't done all the checks on it yet. Had only just taken the seat plastic off when we arrived, and wheel centres were still in the boot!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

carly said:


> I've yet to experience the S-Tronic! The demo we tried today was a manual. Gutted we couldn't give our own one a blast, but they hadn't done all the checks on it yet. Had only just taken the seat plastic off when we arrived, and wheel centres were still in the boot!


Hi Carls

Nice to see you back (front looks good too lol!)

Hope you get your TT-s soon. When are you expecting to pick it (her?) up?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to experience the S-Tronic! The demo we tried today was a manual. Gutted we couldn't give our own one a blast, but they hadn't done all the checks on it yet. Had only just taken the seat plastic off when we arrived, and wheel centres were still in the boot!
> ...


Hiya!

We wanna pick her up in a few weeks, maybe beginning of July. Sorting out plate, shifting some money around, etc etc etc! Will be a looooong wait! :?


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Carly,

Why dont you get a TTR 2.0FSi..get a nice set of 19's and some other bits n bobs....still look gorgeous (so will the car  ) and save yourself Â£8-10k??

Captain Sensible approach I know, but its not worth stretching yourself for a car...a house yes.....but not a car.

Good luck!


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Sirus said:


> Carly,
> 
> Why dont you get a TTR 2.0FSi..get a nice set of 19's and some other bits n bobs....still look gorgeous (so will the car  ) and save yourself Â£8-10k??
> 
> ...


Haha, no chance I'm afraid after seeing it side-by-side with a standard TT today... the TTS has a definite edge! Not stretching for it anyway, just had a period of uncertainty about the big spend.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Yip I cant deny the TTS is a step in the looks dept from the standard TT..

Enjoy !!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When you left it was because I personally gave you shit, I don't think so your more than happy to post any such posts I have made against you.

_When_ you get your TTS once you sorted out all the plates and money which if I was that desperate to drive would take the time it takes to PDi the car.

That's just my opinion though and is only based on the fact that this has happened before with your MK II did it not.


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

I managed to tick every box on my TTS order  :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't like the grey parts on a black TTS.

Hans.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

robokn said:


> That's just my opinion though and is only based on the fact that this has happened before with your MK II did it not.


Nope, never ordered a MKII mate, sorry. TTS is the first one. :? So you certainly can't judge me on that!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R5T said:


> Don't like the grey parts on a black TTS.
> 
> Hans.


Totally agree. This colour doesnt work for me.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Carly, welcome back, the car sounds like it will be a stunner but I still cannot my head around paying almost Â£40k for a 2.0T TT.

A friend of mine bought a Boxster S with about 1000 miles on the clock for Â£40k and it is a stunning bit of kit


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Just come back from dealer, picked up my new S5 today, they had just recieved their TTS a black coupe with two tone leather in silver and black, great looking steering wheel 8) I have to say, it really looked the business, I may have been tempted myself if I could have gotten one for today :wink:

Sorry no Pics, it was Northampton Audi if anyone wants a look see :wink:

Jason


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Red/black leather looks better :wink:

Oh mine is at Truro Audi if there's any south-westers around! The one we test drove was blue, looked really nice I have to admit.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Bootha..Porsche build quality and handling would win everytime IMO.

55JWB I am SOOOOOOO jealous..that its some motor matey!!


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Read some of the porsche forums. Lots of problems with them too and is not not the case that they only give 2 years warranty. Letter in July Car magazine complaining of rattles in a new 911 which Porsche says is within their tolerance limits - very unhappy owner.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting point JBT, perhaps all the German marques are now choosing to use cheaper components. I've heard lots of colleagues complaining that the build quality on their new BMW 5 Series is not a patch on the old one...and the new Merc C Class feels cheap inside etc etc.

The prices certainly dont reflect this "cost cutting" exercise ..

Sour kraut B&^%ds!! :twisted:


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

I had 3 BMWs prior to coming back to the Audi fold (2M3s and a Z4MC).

The E46 M3s seemed pretty well built although there were major problems with early examples with a number of total engine failures and a major recall for an engine rebuild. Fortunately I didn't buy my first one until after that. I had to have onr rattling shock absorber replaced and no other problems but the BM3W forum had lots of complaints particularly about rattles.

The paint isn't great resulting in lots of stone chips certainly much worse than my RS4 (Will hopefully soon find out what the TT is like.

The Z4Ms like the X5 are built in the USA and I didn't feel that the Z4MC was that well put together. Material used for the dashboard surround was pretty poor and the "carbon" leather a pale imitation of real carbon fibre.

I don't know if things have got worse or just that the interent means that we are much more aware of what is going on.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sirus said:


> 55JWB I am SOOOOOOO jealous..that its some motor matey!!


Cheers, I never even test drove one, manged to find one built and in the dealer network to the spec I was after, did a deal last week and got it today 

I am coming out of an RS4 which is sad (complicated) they are very different cars, I have to say I bloody loved my RS4  this is a bit more grown up :wink:

I can honestly say to those waiting for the TTS it really does look the business, quad pipes, low and poised, the TT has always been a pretty place to sit but this one is just a little extra :wink:

Jason


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Indeed Jason...

I saw one coming towards me the other day and thought "what the f**k is that"??

What colour and where's the pics..!?!

Sorry guys I know this is a TT Forum, but there is the odd exception!

Cheers
Bill


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

55JWB said:


> this is a bit more grown up :wink:


You getting on a bit now J!

S5 8) - drive me round the block ? 

andy


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

bootha2 said:


> Carly, welcome back, the car sounds like it will be a stunner but I still cannot my head around paying almost Â£40k for a 2.0T TT.
> 
> A friend of mine bought a Boxster S with about 1000 miles on the clock for Â£40k and it is a stunning bit of kit


Well the guy who was looking at my TTC yesterday when i returned from paying for fuel ouch at Thrapston services would not agree he was very fed up with his Â£48k Boxster S it gave him a bad back rattled a lot was on it's second engine and livid about the service he got from Porsche Reading Etc etc and just loved the look of the TT up close he had followed me for about 20 miles, i thought it was the old bill at first going to give me a reminder about driving with the spoiler raised 

I was so pleased it was just a pissed off Porsche driver

J


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

I'm regularly a passenger in 911 (997) and don't think the build quality is any better than my TTC. The door handles feel like they're out of a cracker!

Thicker carpet, but the materials are suspect.

Dynamically it's got the TT licked, but build quality, no. IMHO


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Sirus said:


> Indeed Jason...
> 
> I saw one coming towards me the other day and thought "what the f**k is that"??
> 
> ...


I will get a post in other marques over the weekend with some pics... sorry for the hijack.. Phantom Black, Black Silk Nappa interior, carbon fiber trim and a bunch of slick toys 8) booked in for map n milltek as soon as run in, I only managed 30 miles yesterday, need to get some miles done soon :wink:

Cheers chaps, good luck with these TTS's they are really nicely put together, great oem finish, no need to mod surely :roll: 

Jason


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

55JWBI will get a post in other marques over the weekend with some pics... sorry for the hijack.. Phantom Black said:


> I hope you enjoy your car.
> 
> I have only driven an S5 at the Audi driving experience at Silverstone but was very underwhelmed. Seemed to have the disadvantages of the RS4 without any compensating advantages plus some disadvantages of its own. I am sure that it will be a better car on the road than on a track but I think I would just go for an A4 diesel if I wanted something that size.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Indeed. The more and more I sit in S5's the more and more I feel its a car with little purpose. I havn't driven one but I do have an S4. Must arrange a drive sometime.


----------

